# Zinseszinsen berechnen mit PHP



## xtramen01 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgende Formel zur Berechnung von Zinseszinsen.
Nun bin ich ehrlich gesagt kein Mathe Schenie und weis nichts mit dem hochgestellten Zeichen am Ende der Formel anzufangen, bzw. wie man das in PHP berechnet.

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand unter die Arme greifen könnte.

Die Formel (Das "n" ist normalerweise hochgestellt):

Kn = K0 * ((p / 100) + 1)n

Kn 	: Endkapital inkl. Zinsen nach n Jahren
K0 	: angelegtes Anfangskapital
p 	: Zinssatz in Prozent
n 	: Anzahl der Jahre  

Vielen Dank.

P.S.Ich habs mit bcpow() probiert, aber da kommen utopische Werte raus, was ja nicht sein kann.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch ganz anders gemeint mit der hochgestellten Variable.


----------



## saftmeister (15. Juli 2011)

Das hochgestellte 'n' wäre ein Exponent. Das kannst du mit der PHP-Funktion pow() erledigen. Die Formel müsste in PHP ungefähr so notiert werden:


```
$anzahlJahre = 5; // 5 Jahre
$angelegt = 1000.0; // 1000,- €
$zinssatz = 0.03; // 3%

$endKapital =  $angelegt * pow( ($zinssatz / 100 + 1), $anzahlJahre );

echo "Endkapital nach $anzahlJahre Jahre angelegten $angelegt €: $endKapital";
```

oder so...


----------



## erik s. (19. Juli 2011)

In Saftmeisters Beispiel hat sich ein logischer Fehler eingeschlichen: Er hat den Zinssatz schon dezimal angegeben und nicht in Prozent, sodass bei der Division durch 100 dann 0.0003 herauskommt, was 0.03% entspräche.
Also entweder den Zinssatz so definieren:

```
$zinssatz = 3; // 3%
```
*ODER* die Division durch 100 weglassen:

```
$endKapital =  $angelegt * pow( ($zinssatz + 1), $anzahlJahre );
```

Gruß


----------



## xtramen01 (19. Juli 2011)

Danke euch!

Gruß


----------

